

Startup that used Mturk to get press shutdown due to lack of interest - uladzislau
http://blog.thingswestart.com/2013/03/07/things-we-stop/

======
uladzislau
Just yesterday this was very popular topic on HN
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6482993](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6482993)

Nothing was said that "Things We Start" \- the startup described in the OP
post was shut down in March of this year because "the concept didn’t gather
enough interest to warrant further investment."

